# Four door TT



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

https://www.autoexpress.co.uk/audi/tt/1 ... door-coupe

"It will serve as a direct replacement for the two-door model".. interesting. I just need to keep the mk3 for 20 more years and it will start appreciating 

The new one looks too much like Arteon, especially the C pillar.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, E nd of the TT as we know it. E TT next ??
Hoggy


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

NOooooooooooooo........ please don't do it Mr Audi


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

I dont believe this for one minute. For this car to have 4 doors they need to increase its size & dimensions. Which at that point might as well call a completely different model.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Probably just AutoExpress hype & artists impression.
Hoggy.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

There is also an A3 Coupe planned so that could be aimed at the TT buyer?


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

Well, it makes my next choice very easy..... Porsche


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

It's in Auto express so obviously it's not true in any way. Phew lucky escape.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

And which bit of that is a TT ? :?


----------



## cliveju (Jun 27, 2018)

The Autoexpress article gives dimensions, yes it's longer. I guess someone at Audi noticed that the TT coupé's rear seats are a joke.


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

I don't really see the point in it, you've got the A3 saloon and A5 sportback already. Better to leave it there and make an A3 coupe imo.


----------



## WL80 (Jul 10, 2018)

Buhaha - let's make it a full sized SUV - and call it X6


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Another worst idea in the history of bad ideas. Are their coupes that in demand? Oh well, one day my MKIII might appreciate in value. Can't see both TT and A3 coupes being viable.


----------



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)

https://www.autozeitung.de/audi-tt-spor ... 84821.html


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

The Pretender said:


> https://www.autozeitung.de/audi-tt-spor ... 84821.html


Legit looks like a Panamera from all the sides.


----------



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)

I think the Yellow one does not look to bad, would make a more usable TT IMHO.


----------



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)

TT kommt als Limousine, Sportwagen und Cabrios sind out!
Das hat auch Audi erkannt und bringt den TT-Nachfolger auf Basis des A3 als viertürige Limousine.

Mehr Auto für das gleiche Geld!

https://www.autobild.de/videos/video-au ... 21255.html


----------



## cpfcfan (Jun 8, 2018)

Hello A3 sportback.


----------



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)

I like the yellow one. :mrgreen:


----------



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)

*Four door TT isn't coming, Audi Says.*

https://www.caradvice.com.au/705399/fou ... audi-says/


----------



## Ruudfood (Apr 9, 2018)

Thank goodness for that!


----------



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)

Ruudfood said:


> Thank goodness for that!


*Nope.*
This will be the end of the TT after this live span.
The 4-door was the only hope for future existence of the TT.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

This possibly explains Audi's thinking on the introduction of a 4 door TT like coupe ....

https://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/new-cars/audi-plots-a3-liftback-coupé-take-mercedes-cla


----------



## Harsha369 (Sep 18, 2018)

Ewww!!! No four door TT!!! A3 sportback would look sharp, will essentially be the 4 door TT. Why kill off the TT though? Audi hasn't really been taking the best decisions lately, no next gen R8 V10, diesel powered S models and fewer RS model, no next gen TT, no next gen S1! Anymore bad news?


----------



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)

La future Audi TT de quatrième génération arborera une silhouette de coupé à quatre portes.

Crédit photo : Didier Ric


----------

